# Looking to make a semi sweet red table wine



## ajc1616 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone know of a way I can go about to make a red table wine? I am assuming that it is cheaper than a kit?


----------



## deboard (Mar 14, 2010)

I currently have a few batches going that I made from Alexander's concentrate. I did add some fruit to each to dress it up a bit, but the recipe on the can does not require it. I have heard that these are not as good as kits, but I couldn't tell you personally since these batches are still going and I have not had a chance to taste them yet. 

I guess it matters how expensive your wine tastes are. If you like fairly expensive wine, then I would guess you will be disappointed. Luckily I'm still on the cheap stuff!

These cans are fairly inexpensive at between 13-20 dollars per can. It calls for 2 cans for 5 gallons.


----------



## ajc1616 (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you post a link to the concentrates?


----------



## deboard (Mar 15, 2010)

Sure, I'll post a few links to different online stores, I don't want to seem biased!

http://www.northernbrewer.com/winemaking/wine-ingredients/grape-concentrate

http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-ingredient-concentrate-department.html

These were posted by someone a while back in another thread, but I haven't bought them yet. I bookmarked them to try later. 

http://homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi

That's all I got, maybe others have more.


----------



## MN-winer (Mar 16, 2010)

You may want to consider an Island Mist kit. Those can be made as sweet as you want, by adding the F-pak before or after stabilization. If you are looking for an easy drinker and not necessarily a "premium" wine these kits are good selections. I'm making one this year. Our communion wine at church is the Black rasperry Merlot - I think. Its tasty, slightly sweet and fruity.


----------

